# Coat Hanger Machine Gun



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So simple.

Click on pic to see a slide show.

View attachment 94643







https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2019/01/04/coat-hanger-machine-gun-dias-drop-in-auto-sear/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you get this from my post LOL!...about 3 or 4 days ago?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Did you get this from my post LOL!...about 3 or 4 days ago?


BATF sent it to him, now they are waiting and watching......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ekim said:


> BATF sent it to him, now they are waiting and watching......


For what? Are you saying that someone needs to state that constructing and possessing this item is illegal?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

RedLion said:


> For what? Are you saying that someone needs to state that constructing and possessing this item is illegal?


I just made a statement is all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The guy in the video is a manufacturer, right? He registered the device?
He owns a machinegun lower, and demos it. He then swaps the upper to a non-machinegun lower, and drops in this device. In essence, he has manufactured a machinegun from parts.
He's too open about what he's doing to not be doing it legit.


----------

